# Holding the Saddle Horn?



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I've seen people make comments about holding onto the horn of a Western saddle, like it is wrong. Why shouldn't people do it? I don't hold on constantly, but I grab it if I feel unbalancd.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

I dont ride western but ive seen people in shows when theyre galloping home hold on to the horn, im not really sure i guess it just a part of how riding is


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't get too dependent on it, you should be teaching yourself to ride with your legs and your seat. It's great to have both hands free.

If I'm riding a horse that neck reins, I'll have a tendency to rest my hand on the horn or pommel, just because I have no where else to put it LOL. I never really was a horn-grabber, even if I'm starting one. I do grab the horn around barrels, because that is how I was taught. I just never really thought about NOT grabbing it, LOL even though I don't need to. 

I do see alot of riders grab the horn when they're in two point at the gallop, I suppose because they can't balance over the horse's neck. Some riders probably just use it as a safety net- just in case.

I wouldn't stress about it, its not BAD.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

OK, thank you  I can see how going around barrels might be easier with it, lol. I won't worry so much now.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

It's not designed to be a safety handle. When you grip it, your body becomes stiff and you're more likely to fall off when you are stiff.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Most people use it as a crutch and become unbalanced when using it/use it because theyre unbalanced. I never hold the saddle horn but growing up it was DRILLED into me not to. Ive seen people doing it around barrels that are using it effectively


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

I tell my summer camp kids (all pretty much total beginners) not to hold the saddle horn because it stiffens the body and given the fact that they're a bit unbalance, they sometimes jerk in the saddle and if they're holding the horn its sometimes pulled the saddle out of place a little and caused some discomfort for the horse


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

I was always told that if the saddle slips and you're holding onto the horn, that you'd go with the saddle- how likely it is that the saddle slips I'm not sure of, but still. 



> I wouldn't get too dependent on it, you should be teaching yourself to ride with your legs and your seat. It's great to have both hands free.


I agree 100% Eliz, couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

The horn is only there to stab you if you mount funny..hhaaa...I'm just kidding.

I use to hold onto the horn when I first started but now I don't use it. I felt safe although in the end it did no good. Sometimes I feel unbalanced but usually it's cause my saddle became loose.grr...But now I'm to the point that if I tighten the cinch and it comes loose I can still lope around in the round pen (getting better!)

People usually just don't want you to grab onto the horn because it's improper and it's meant for other things such as ropes...I use it for leadropes and carry halters on it to go get a horse and then walk it back. If you hold on less you will slowly find your balance point.


----------

